# 1084 knife - 3rd one



## jasonb (Aug 21, 2021)

Similar profile to my last knife, but with dyed wood scales this time.  Still a long ways to go before I will be happy with fit and finish, so much to learn and practice.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2021)

You are well on your way! Great combo! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 23, 2021)

Did you grind the knife yourself? If so, REALLY nice job! Clean plunge lines look awesome and the handle is sweet, nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb (Aug 23, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Did you grind the knife yourself? If so, REALLY nice job! Clean plunge lines look awesome and the handle is sweet, nice job!


Thanks, yeah made via stock removal. 1/4" piece of steel so lots of grinding. Not sure i want to grind that much again anytime soon, with exception of making a chopper.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Aug 23, 2021)

Wow! Yeah 1/4 inch is a pretty solid chuck-o-steel!


----------



## SubVet10 (Oct 10, 2021)

The denim finish pairs well with the scales. I love utilitarian EDC knives over big shiny showy ones.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

